#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Δικαιώματα μηχανικών Τ.Ε. για μελέτες ύδρευσης-αποχέτευσης κτηριακών έργων

## ΑΝΔΡΟ

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ,ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΝ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΟΝΙΑΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΨΝ ΕΡΓΩΝ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΜΕΛΕΤΕΣ ΥΔΡΕΥΣΗΣΒ - ΑΠΟΧΕΤΕΥΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΤΙΡΙΑΚΑ ΣΕ ΑΔΕΙΕΣ?

Παιδιά γεια σας. Επειδή είμαι καινούργια, μήπως ξέρει κάποιος αν συγκοινωνιακών και υδραυλικών έργων υπογράφουν μελέτες ύδρευσης - αποχέτευσης για κτιριακά σε άδειες?

Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Σ' *ΑΥΤΗ* τη σελίδα του ΤΕΕ, υπάρχει η νομοθεσία που αφορά τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των Πολιτικών Μηχανικών ΠΕ.
Νομίζω, ότι στους νόμους αυτούς περιγράφονται και τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των Μηχανικών ΤΕ, πρώην μηχανικών ΚΑΤΕΕ, πρώην υπομηχανικών.

Πιο αρμόδιος φορέας να σε κατατοπίσει είναι σίγουρα η *ΕΕΤΕΜ*.

----------

